# New to the community



## mmkc (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey all another new guy to the board. I had checked out several other boards and this one seemed to be the best around from my experience as a lurker. Needless to say I finally decided to jump on board and stop being solely a spectator!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*mmkc* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## mmkc (Feb 4, 2012)

Info noted-thanks prince.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## grootfac (Feb 4, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 4, 2012)

welcome


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome brotha!!


----------



## Dath (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !
 You choose a great community to be a part of bro.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to IM brother


----------



## brazey (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 4, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## antonoverlord (Feb 4, 2012)

i agree best site with best people this is my family and all urs new or not


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome Friend


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 5, 2012)

My first day here too. Am hoping to get tips etc on getting me started .


----------



## Thresh (Feb 5, 2012)

mmkc said:


> Hey all another new guy to the board. I had checked out several other boards and this one seemed to be the best around from my experience as a lurker. Needless to say I finally decided to jump on board and stop being solely a spectator!



Good move!


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## shortnwide (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to the board, thanks.  We do our best to keep people coming back


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## joby1284 (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome Bud


----------



## 570junior (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Mrquest (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------

